# Pheasant Fest?



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Is anyone else going to Pheasant Fest 2010? It's in Des Moines this year, so I'm planning on going at least 2 of the 3 days. I can't wait for all the dog training seminars. I've got my schedule all figured out already!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Link please?!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Last years' event was a lot of fun but I can't go this year. 

Most of my free "Dog" time through October is spoken for. I have to find a few more Judges for this years' events and put together a training schedule for the clubs weekly training days this spring/summer. With knee deep snow on the ground it's a little hard to comprehend that we'll be training again in a little over a month from now.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.pheasantfest.org/

It was pretty neat when it was here a couple of years ago. I'm really looking forward to it this year, since dog #3 is still a puppy and lots of the seminars are about starting a pup, collar conditioning, etc.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, that event is bigger than many of the conferences I've been to! There's sure a lot going on. 

Is it more advanced content or fairly basic? An hour sure isn't long to present much with some topics!

Have fun,


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that looks awesome! Sadly, we will not be there....


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I would love to go and DM is an easy drive, providing I-80 isn't snowpacked like it was today. But that weekend just didn't work for me at all.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> Wow, that event is bigger than many of the conferences I've been to! There's sure a lot going on.
> 
> Is it more advanced content or fairly basic? An hour sure isn't long to present much with some topics!
> 
> Have fun,


Couldn't tell you. I'd guess there's nothing too in depth, but I imagine if one had specific questions the speaker would be willing to answer them if not during the presentation, then after. At least the speakers I saw a couple of years ago seemed pretty nice.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know if we were back in Iowa hubby would want to be there. Maybe one year we will get to be there.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! I'd really like to go to the first day - it sounds awesome.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Day one is history! I sat in on several seminars. Didn't get anything ground breaking but did pick up a few good tips. I heard several of the electronic collar people talking about keeping things positive/happy when using the collars, so I thought that was good. The exhibit hall is pretty good. I ended up buying a new training bag and could have spent quite a bit more money had I not been smart and left the debit card in the car!


----------

